# Central Georgia Club Wanted



## mondich79 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hopefully this reaches someone on here with some ties to clubs in the central Georgia area.  I used to hunt down near Wrightsville on the Laurens/Johnson county line.  What beautiful hunting land!!  Our club gave up the lease much to our dismay and I have not been able to get back down there to hunt.  Would any of you have any openings or know someone who might?  I really appreciate your time and look forward to the responses. 

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## mondich79 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nobody??.....really?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 19, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## mondich79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Any others in the Laurens/Johnson/Washington or surrounding areas? Really need a place with some lodging capabilities (i.e. old house, cabin, etc.) Anyone know Jim Jackson has a ton of property down off of Jackson Lake rd.?? Really looking for a place with both woods and fields to hunt.


----------



## mondich79 (Dec 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## neckshotBob (Jan 15, 2015)

We have an 800 acre lease in Twiggs County Georgia. 2 club members let this month and the remaining 5 members are looking to replace them. We have both woods and fields. We have a campsite that has 30 amp electric hookups, water and septic. We have 4 vacant campsites. If interested, we can pass along pictures, etc.


----------



## Bigen (Jan 15, 2015)

*Interested!!*

Hello, I am interested and would like further information on your lease if possible. I an seeking a family oriented lease for my sons and myself.. Email scfyrman@gmail.com

Thanks,
                Mike


----------



## mondich79 (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## anhieser (Mar 27, 2015)

*.*

500 ac in Wilkinson Co.  $700 per member.  Have campsitwith water but no power.  Trying for 9 members total.  Right now all but one is from out of state.


----------



## gtjackson (May 5, 2015)

Club in Houston County, just outside of Warner Robins: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=840741


----------



## Dyers Creek (Jun 12, 2015)

*Dyers Creek*

I have one possibly 2 openings in a 890 acre club near Sanderville, Ga. We are in Washington county approx 2 mi from the Johnson county line. Membership dues are $675. We have a primitive campsite. Bucks must have 4Pt on oneside. Contact Oscar in evenings at 404 416-7310.


----------

